# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Blackview BV6000

## ganagnost02

Ψαχνω το service manual χωρις αποτελεσμα, μηπως το εχει κανενας.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## manolo

Δυστυχώς δύσκολο να βρεθεί αυτό το service manual. Δεν είναι και από τα 'δημοφιλή' κινητά οπότε δεν υπάρχουν πολλές πηγές για το συγκεκριμένο. Γιατί το χρειάζεσαι όμως; Έχεις πρόβλημα στο board του κινητού;

----------

ganagnost02 (18-06-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Δυστυχώς δύσκολο να βρεθεί αυτό το service manual. Δεν είναι και από τα 'δημοφιλή' κινητά οπότε δεν υπάρχουν πολλές πηγές για το συγκεκριμένο. Γιατί το χρειάζεσαι όμως; Έχεις πρόβλημα στο board του κινητού;


Καλησπέρα, ειναι βρικαρισμενο, είχε οφφ οθόνη, οφφ πλακέτα φόρτισης,  τα άλλαξα και εκεί που περίμενα να είναι οκ, δεν ανοίγει..  το συνδέω με το πισί ακούω ήχο σύνδεσης και αποσύνδεσης..Προσπάθησα να κάνω frimware update,  τίποτα..  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Όταν συνδεθεί με υπολογιστή αναγνωρίζεται;; Επίσης όταν συνδέεται με φορτιστή κάνει κάποιον ήχο ή ανάβει κάποιο ενδεικτικό ledάκι ότι φορτίζει; Θα έπρεπε να πας ένα βήμα τη φορά. Να σιγουρευτείς ότι φταίει ή όχι η οθόνη και αφού ξεκαθάριζες με αυτό μετά πας στο επόμενο βήμα που είναι το board. Πιθανότατα όντως να ήταν hardbricked αρχικά και χρειάζεται κάποιο ROM να "αναστηθεί".

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημερα,

Η οθονη εξ' αρχης οπως ειπα ηταν οφφ, οποτε δεν ειχα ελεγχο εαν παιζει, το ιδιο και το βυσμα φορτισης ηταν σπασμενο κ κομμενη η πλακετουλα μεσα,   Αλλαξα οθονη, αλλαξα πλακετα φορτισης.  Η μπαταρια βγαζει 2.6v την φορτιζω φτανει μεχρι 2.8v. ηθελα να το δωσω ρευμα απο τροφοδοτικο κατευθειαν να δω εαν παιζει.. 

Τωρα εχω ηχο οταν τον συνδεω με τον υπολογιστη, στην διαχειριση συσκευων εχω ενα *Media Tec Usb port*, αλλα συνδεεται και αποσυνδεεται συνεχεια με τον γνωστο ηχο.  Με φορτιστη δεν εχω ένδειξη καμια ..

Βρηκα το προγραμμα και το firmware για update αλλα δεν ξεκινα.

----------


## manolo

Δώσε του ρεύμα από εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό και δες πως ανταποκρίνεται. Αν δεν ανοίγει ούτε με αυτό και γενικά είναι νεκρό και με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία, ίσως τα 'χει παίξει το power IC. Τι επεξεργαστή φοράει το συγκεκριμένο; Αν π.χ. είναι Mediatek μήπως με το MTK flash tool μπορέσει και το αναγνωρίσει ο υπολογιστής...Αν και πάλι δεν γίνεται τίποτα τότε όντως πρέπει να βουτήξεις στα βαθιά και όντως θα χρειαστεί σχέδιο.. :Confused1:

----------

ganagnost02 (19-06-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

Εδωσα ρευμα χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα.. 

Τον παρακατω φοραει.. 

CPU- Octa-Core 2.0 GHz ARM Cortex-A53 CPUChipset β MediaTek Helio P10 MTK6755

----------


## manolo

Αν δεν το 'βλέπει' το κινητό ούτε το ΜΤΚ flash tool ούτε το αντίστοιχο της Texas instruments για τους ARM το οποίο μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ, τότε όντως χρειάζεται schematic ώστε να πάμε με μετρήσεις στο board μήπως βγει άκρη.

----------

ganagnost02 (25-06-20)

----------

